# New memeber, from NY



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Spartacus said:


> Welcome!....I mean hey! Considering getting a new board, but needed to ask some questions about my old, so I thought I'd join your community here. Seems like a cool place.
> 
> Been riding forever (20 now), but I only get to go a few times a year (3, 4 times max) so I'm not nearly as good as I should be. :/ I've been riding on an 03 Burton Custom, 151 cm. It's nice and orange lol
> 
> So yea, hi


Well since no one else has, let me say welcome! We got some old foggy's, young punks, scalliwags, know-it-alls, quiet types, loud types, smack talkers, jay walkers and the list goes on, you'll fit in fine!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks! Just reading random threads has been really helpful so far.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome fellow new yorker!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome! It's great to see another person from NY join the forum 

We rock! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha, thanks for all the love guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

what part of ny are you from?


----------

